# Need manual for Craft Stove (National Steel Crafters) CB-4830



## Chris Irwin (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, new poster hope I can get some help.

I have an old Craft Stove and want to add a more powerful blower and such.

Its a model 4830.

I cannot find a manual for this model and I have combed the internet and made calls--its nowhere to be found.

Does anyone know of a link or a source where I can get the manual?

Thank you,

Chris Irwin.


----------



## mellow (Apr 26, 2012)

Its an old pre-epa stove,  not much to really put out there about it.

Check out:  http://www.servicesales.com/craft-stove-parts-c-26.html  for some of the parts for craft stoves.


----------



## Chris Irwin (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you! But alas no manual. Its exactly some of those parts I would like to buy--but want the manual to make sure.

Thanks.


----------

